# What animation program do you use?



## captain_morj (Nov 20, 2018)

What animation program do you use and why?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 20, 2018)

I havent attempted any animation in years sadly. Back in the early 2000's flash was a really popular program to make animations in. I fooled around with it alot and it was really easy to use.  The tools at the time were pretty basic. Onion skin, being able to play what your working on and being able to jump back and forth between frames with the press of a button, (as the bare minimum) were all the tools you really need.


----------



## captain_morj (Nov 20, 2018)

Hello! Thanks for the reply. Is he still popular now?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 20, 2018)

captain_morj said:


> Hello! Thanks for the reply. Is he still popular now?


Adobe flash is still used today, im pretty sure its still a very popular program. Especially for web animations.


----------



## RailRide (Nov 20, 2018)

I don't use any of them since I haven't enough free time to make animations (which is frustrating since I have managed to collect enough info on the process that I probably could do a halfway decent job of them)

But in the event I _do_ manage to make time, I have:
--Krita (free) a digital painting program that added frame-by-frame animation capabilities last year and continues to gain features and bugfixes

--Clip Studio Paint EX ($219, but watch for sales, especially since Black Friday is near. I paid less than $ 100 each for two licenses on two seperate occasions)

--MOHO Pro ($399, but again watch for sales--I paid $119 for mine)

--and OpenToonz (free) an animation package used by Studio Ghibli, released to open-source a couple of years ago and also continues to gain features and enhancements

Krita | Digital Painting. Creative Freedom.
www.celsys.co.jp: CELSYS
my.smithmicro.com: Moho (Anime Studio) Pro 12
opentoonz.github.io: OpenToonz

---PCJ


----------



## captain_morj (Nov 22, 2018)

Thank you all!


----------

